# 1964 GTO Acc Data Tag ?? 5N GTO



## wesleychapel (Sep 23, 2006)

I just purcahsed a parts car 1964 Lemans,Data Tag reads ACC.1W-2K-2P-5N-5W.Anyone know what options these are?Thanks Denny


----------



## wesleychapel (Sep 23, 2006)

*1964 Gto*

I just purcahsed a parts car 1964 Lemans,Data Tag reads ACC.1W-2K-2P-5N-5W.Anyone know what options these are?I think the 5N is the gto option The car looks like it had A/C? Thanks Denny in Florida.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

5N is the GTO option for cars assembled in Pontiac, Mi and Kansas City. I'll check my code book for the other codes when I get to my office in the morning.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Sorry, my (Pontiac GTO ID numbers 1964-74) does not include ACC codes, I suggest ordering the vehicle documentation from PHS online.

Good luck,


----------

